# Allianzgilde Ithil Randir Auf Rexxar Sucht Mitglieder



## Cuthalion Mandavar (4. Juni 2008)

….hoch steht der Mond über Darnassus und wirft sein fahles Licht auf die Wellen, die sanft an das Ufer schlagen. Es spiegeln sich die erschöpften Gesichter der tapferen Streiter der Gilde <Ithil Randir> im Wasser ,während sie bei einem gemütlichem Lagerfeuer ihreKoch und Angelfertigkeiten ausbauen. 

Die Heldentaten des Tages werden bei einem Horn Met und einer grossen Portion Grollhuffleisch besprochen.Während sie sich noch das Blut von den Händen und dem Gesicht waschen erzählen Cuthalion und Fjarill von der gewaltigen Schlacht im Alteractal und lauschen danach den Erzählungen von Nystrom ,Jonaba ,Fírimar,Andúril und Zephrax wie sie der Schattenmutter den lange gesuchten Stab entreissen konnten. 

Nach und nach treffen weitere treue Mitglieder der Gilde ein und erzählen von ihren Taten der  letzen Tage und den Plänen für weitere Unternehmungen.

Karazhan … da war es wieder . Karazhan… immer wieder hört man Leute verstohlen von vielen Toten sprechen oder andere die voller Stolz davon erzählen, wie sie siegreich und voll beladen mit den wertvollsten Schätzen dem Tode entronnen sind.

Mit vom Met und Bier geröteten Wangen und nicht ganz bei klarem Verstand springt Andúriel auf und brüllt: „ Wir ziehen nach Karazhan“

Totenstille ,blasse Gesichter und das eine oder andere hängende Ohr eines Elfen, dann schwaches Gemurmel „das schaffen wir nie“,,doch,doch,das ist machbar“, „ Ich will noch nicht sterben und den Göttern gegenübertreten“, „wir brauchen Heiler“ ,„jaja und Tanks“,„und bessere Ausrüstung“!! 

So fasste die Gilde <Ithil Randir > denn Entschluß einen Schritt in der Entwicklung weiter zu gehen und demnächst Karazhan zu raiden. 

Das ist auch der Grund warum wir neue Mitglieder suchen, gerne dürft Ihr mich im Spiel ansprechen oder an dieser Stelle mit mir Kontakt aufnehmen.Ihr könnt uns auch gerne eine Nachricht auf www.ithil-randir.darkbb.com hinterlassen. 

Wir sind eine Gilde die nicht alles zu ernst nimmt und in der man nicht gleich gekickt wird wenn man mal einen Fehler macht.Das heisst aber nicht das wir keinen Ehrgeiz haben und unsere Ziele nicht verfolgen.Bei uns wird keiner zum umskillen gezwungen ,wir ziehen aber auch nicht kleinere Chars durch Instanzen ( kommt in Ausnahme fällen bei Twinks schon mal vor),da wir der Meinung sind das man dadurch nicht lernt seinen Char zu spielen. Wir versuchen aber eine Gruppe aus dem passendem Lvl zu erstellen um gemeinsam den Erfolg nach Hause zu bringen. 

Ihr seid mit jedem Lvl willkommen, wenn Ihr über einen Rollenspiel gerechtem Namen verfügt und über 16 Jahre alt seid,da wir in der Regel mit den meisten Leuten abends onlinesind. 
Daher auch der Name Ithil Randir, was auf elbisch Mondwanderer bedeutet. 

Wir suchen für Heroic Instanzen und Karazhan auch noch „heilende Hände“. 
Weiterhin würden wir uns freuen durch Magier ,Schamanen ,Schurken oder Priester Unterstützung zu bekommen. 
Auch die Gründung einer PvP Stammgruppe ist in Arbeit.Ebenso wie ein TS –Server. 

Eigentlich  können wir jede Klasse gebrauchen (ausgenommen Jäger,da haben wir einen Anteil von 25 % ).Hauptsache Ihr seid nett und habt Spaß am Spiel

Mögen die Götter euch gewogen sein 

Cuthalion 
Gildenmeister Ithil Randir


----------

